# ZZP Brake Upgrade questions....



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting the ZZP 12" brake kit. Here is the link: ZZPerformance - 12" Front Brake Kit #ZZ-12BRKSNC

My question is basically, where did this come from? Meaning, what other car(s) was it meant to fit? Is it front another car that just so happens to fit our setup perfectly?

I am asking because say, later, when things wear down, like the rotors and pads, and we want to buy new rotors or pads, what size should we be looking for? Is it just as simple as finding a 12" rotor with the correct bolt pattern? I don't think it's that easy...

So there has to be a cross fitment for some other type of car when we are shopping for new pads or rotors. Unless we just have to go back to ZZP?


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Do a little more research on this. 

It is known for poor fit and caliper bolt problems.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't get them they are not as good has we hope Poje a member bought them and has had to replace the rotors and pads a couple of time. Then a mother member bought the set and had to re thread the bleeder screw. We're waiting on an actually chevy kit to be Released next year.

Edit they made a custom mounting bracket for these t ok fit our cars.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Subscribe to thus thread.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36818

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Those are rebuilt brakes off of the old f-body Firebirds and Camaros. They just send you an adapter plate to mount to the stock locations on your Cruze/ Sonic. I had a set on one of my Grand Prix's that I got from ZZP. No real complaints with them on that car. 

Like H3LLON3ARTH said, watch that thread. I think he is trying to get a hold of someone based near him I believe. I'm trying to get a buddy to get me a set through his dads dealership at cost. They are sure to be much better quality than those rebuilts.

GM kit part #23124391
Shows retail at $1k


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. I subscribed to that thread.

$1000 is a little ridiculous for the kit, even though it definitely looks awesome with the red calipers and bow-tie.... 

None of us are making enough power for that overkill of a kit. Or at least, an overkill of the price.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

If you have a halfways decent relationship with your dealer, they shouldn't charge you full price. Most online stores are already listing them for $800.

These are also four pot calipers over those the two pot f-body brakes.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

$800 I found

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Yea, 4 pots would be a HUGE upgrade over our stock brakes.

$800 is better than $1000, but still pretty steep. 

Until I can actually make some decent power on this little motor, I'm afraid I'll have to put that $ into suspension or power upgrades :/


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Invierno said:


> Yea, 4 pots would be a HUGE upgrade over our stock brakes.
> 
> $800 is better than $1000, but still pretty steep.
> 
> Until I can actually make some decent power on this little motor, I'm afraid I'll have to put that $ into suspension or power upgrades :/


Diddo hopefully BNR will start to carry UR brand chassis bracings.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Diddo hopefully BNR will start to carry UR brand chassis bracings.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


I love your signature. It's funny.

I'll keep an eye on BNR's website too. $800-1000 could get me some sway bars, better springs... and for now, some nice Brembo rotors (although they seem to have disappeared for our car...) and Hawk HPS pads will suffice as stopping power for my 1.4 of fury.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

This is what I really want.
https://badnewsracing.3dcartstores.com/mobile/home.asp?cat=61&#page-46
I will be purchase here since I asked Jerry to sell them I need a sponsor lol.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------

